# Triple Crown Swine Soriee



## jcbarrin (Jan 30, 2010)

Good morning que friends...

If you have not heard, the event promoters from Greenwood and North Augusta, SC and Waynesboro, GA have been meeting during the offseason to look for ways to partner....and turn it up a notch!

Out of those meetings developed the Triple Crown Swine Soiree featuring three KCBS events in the Savannah River Region! The entry fee for the Soiree is $25 and teams must compete in all three events to be eligible for the Soiree purse. Winners will be determined by combined scores from all three cook-offs, lowest scores will not be dropped.

Better hurry....Boss Hog's limited slots are filling up FAST!

The Soiree application can be found online at the following link:

http://www.bosshogcookoff.com/Swine Soiree Application.pdf

The events:

5th Annual Boss Hog Cook Off Waynesboro, GA 
May 7-8
http://www.bosshogcookoff.com

Banjo-B-Que North Augusta, SC
May 28-29
http://www.banjobque.com

10th Annual SC Festival of Discovery Greenwood, SC
July 8-10
http://www.festivalofdiscovery.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2010)

that's a great idea, good job JC


----------

